# Jobs in Dubai website



## worcester (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi all
I'm in need of your advice! I am looking to move to Dubai and have registered with a website called Jobs in Dubai. They want $92 to process my CV - is this normal? Is this the best site to me on? I am a 44 year old woman - very experienced in Sales & Marketing in the Education/Training/Publishing sector.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

worcester said:


> Hi all
> I'm in need of your advice! I am looking to move to Dubai and have registered with a website called Jobs in Dubai. They want $92 to process my CV - is this normal? Is this the best site to me on? I am a 44 year old woman - very experienced in Sales & Marketing in the Education/Training/Publishing sector.
> Thanks in advance!


Hi,

From what I can remembeer this site has a bad reputation. In fact it is supposed to be a big fraud, you register then never hear anything. If you look into the company, I believe they are registered in Canada yet still claim to have their finger on the pulse in Dubai......?????

I would suggest contacting local recruitment companies on the ground in Dubai..... there a loads of them, justsearch on here or google. You should never pay any money to recruitment companies up front, they make enough out of you and quite honestly, most will treat you as a number as long as they get their finders fee, they couldnt care less about whther you are the right fit for the job etc. It works both ways I guess.

Good luck...


----------



## worcester (Aug 22, 2009)

thank you - must appreciated


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What he said is true - avoid them at all costs!


----------



## worcester (Aug 22, 2009)

ok - will do - thanks! Found BAYT today - much better!


----------



## luzlou (Oct 13, 2008)

Have also tried them, a big scam. Shortlisted for telephonic interviews but should pay first. After paying never heard from them again. Bayt, Gulf Talent and Clarendon Parker much better options.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

luzlou said:


> Have also tried them, a big scam. Shortlisted for telephonic interviews but should pay first. After paying never heard from them again. Bayt, Gulf Talent and Clarendon Parker much better options.


Under UAE labour law, it is illegal for a company to ask for a recruitment company in this way. They should be reported to the police.

Could anyone who has been in contact with this compnay please email me at

[email protected]

Thank you

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

But they're based in Canada Elph, so not much you can do about them.....

This might be some help.... One Big Construction Site (A Dubai Blog): Search results for jobsindubai


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> But they're based in Canada Elph, so not much you can do about them.....



Legally no, but I can warn people against them in print if nothing else.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

fairy snuff........


----------



## Dubai (Aug 26, 2009)

Avoid at all costs! They took my money 7 yrs ago and did nothing!


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

My advice would be to speak to the recruitment consultants directly get your name known. 

Generally they get hundreds of CV's so its difficult to stand out.

Its also difficult to speak to any recuitment consultants. They want you to register the jobs online and apply for jobs yourself. 

Look at the recruitment companies websites and ask to speak to a constultant. You may need to try a few times be a little tricky, ask to speak to john or matthew etc. 

BBT and IQ selection helped me. 

Register on Bayt, monster gulf news recruitment.

GL


----------



## Queenslander (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi there,

Our business is exploring an option to take legal action against these slime balls. They were copying our legitimate job ads from our careers site then posting them with an e-mail addy for our IT supplier who received 40 e-mails in the first hour, so called me to report it. They have no address or phone number and the online live support got a most surprising online chat request from me.

They are based in Cyprus and run a series of dodgy web sites - jobinbahrain (sic) springs to mind from the list of 6 we 've found so far. The scam runs like this - they make money from ad views so the more clicks on their site the more they make. They offer money to readers to refer jobs and candidates hence getting more clicks. In the meantime, our IT supplier has had to write a script to dump the uninvited e-mails.

The only worse scam in the region to my mind is the business in Dubai that asks for money to get resumes in front of real decision makers (like me, God forbid!). So I start getting identically worded e-mails from battlers all over the world who think that they have a chance of work with us on an inadequate resume, education and experience becasue they paid a couple of hundred Dirhams to get their resume in my mailbox. Again no phone number and no address. Here's a simple message - *DON'T EVER UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES PAY ANY MONEY TO A RECRUITER!*


----------

